# Transformatori >  Mekleju barosanas bloku

## grozss

Sveiki


Vai Jūs lūdzu nepakonsultētu, kādu barošanas bloku man vajadzētu iegādāties?
Apraksts šeit:  http://www.axis.com/techsup/cam_servers ... /index.htm 

24VAC skaidrs, bet kāda amperāža ?  Kas ir tas "max 63VA"


Kur varētu iegādāties tādu barokli ?

----------


## marizo

Tādu barošanas bloku arī vajadzētu iegādāties.   ::  Tirgo droši vien tie paši, kas Axis kameras.

Principā tur nekā īpaša nav. Trafiņš hermētiskā kastē + drošinātājs un slēdzis.
VA = voltampēri, patērētāja barošanas spriegums x strāva x jaudas faktors cos fi. Te varētu būt kādi 24V 3A - ar labu rezervīti. Kaut gan pati kamera tik daudz nepatērēs, lielumu noēd korpusa apsilde.

Pašķir vaļā tajā linkā apakšā pdfus, tur bildēs var redzēt saturu.
Ja nu gribas ko alternatīvu: links

----------


## grozss

Kamerai tipa ne bet šitam to vajag http://www.axis.com/files/datasheet/ds_ ... 101_lo.pdf

A kamera + apsilde barojas no PoE 

A tas trafiš ko ieliki, to var iebāzt dajebkādā kastē un lieta darīta ?  ::

----------


## marizo

To linku jau varēji uzreiz ielikt..   ::  
Tur arī ir uzrakstītas lietas, kas tam kameras grozīklim ir būtiskas:
Input voltage 24 V AC 50/60 Hz
Power consumption 30 W
AXIS PS24 Mains Adaptor recommended

Principā derēs 24V 30W min transformators, kaut vai šāds (tikai nav uz vietas)

----------


## grozss

Tnx, mēginasu sameklēt  kautkur to 24  VAC ar 1,45A

Sākuma jau ieliku linku tam AXIS PS24 Mains Adaptoram, kura aprakstā figurē tie "max 63VA" ko pēc tava pirmā linka sapratu, ka runa ir par 3.33A

Savukārt motora linkam, ko iemetu, kur iesaka lietot to pašu adapteri pie motora jau figurē power consuption 30W un man iedod linku ar 1,45A 


Kautko nesaprotu īsti. Sanak ka ja Axis rekomendē to adapteri , bet motroam vajag mazāk, var sanakt ČĒPĒ ?  ::

----------


## marizo

Viss OK - Axis uzražojuši vienu universālu barošanas bloku, kas der viņu iekārtām.




> Sanak ka ja Axis rekomendē to adapteri , bet motroam vajag mazāk, var sanakt ČĒPĒ ?


 Nē. Viss būs kārtībā, paliks rezerve. Motors paņems savu tiesu. Tikai neekonomiski $$$   ::

----------


## grozss

Big Tnx - skaidrs

Vēl tik kur Rīga var sameklēt visādus adapterus, ja pie Jums nav  ? 

Utenis? Kāda bode ? Ir ieteikumi?

----------

